# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Miksi foorumi ei anna muokata viestiä saman tien?

## TEP70

Tähän ongelmaan en ole muilla vastaavilla foorumeilla törmännyt: Kirjoitan viestin, lähetän sen ja huomaan hetken kuluttua kirjoitusvirheen. Korjaan sen, mutta foorumi valittaa:

"Et voi tehdä uutta viestiä heti edellisen jälkeen, ole hyvä ja yritä hetken kuluttua uudelleen"

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kuukanko

Floodaamisen estämiseksi viestien lähettämisen välissä täytyy olla pieni viive. Valitettavasti ohjelmisto ei tässä yhteydessä erota vanhan viestin muokkaamista uuden lähettämisestä. Mikään suuri ongelma tämä ei kuitenkaan ole, odottelemalla puolisen minuuttia muokatun viestin lähettäminen onnistuu.

----------

